# Guidelines for Creating an Ecommerce Site



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

Hey how're you guys?

I'm new to this whole thing and I was wondering if there are any rules in creating an E-Commerce site for shirts. If there are no rules (or believe in none, whichever works ), then just put in your advice based on experience and what you know.

Plus, I think everyone would benefit from the inputs you all would put in here.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a LOT of input, experience, and tips here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1849.html

It's a great starter guide.


----------



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

That's the great thing about the internet...there are no rules!  But as far as ecommerce, just think about it everytime you "window shop" or buy something online that makes you happy or irritated (about the site) and try to incoporate that into yours


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Heed NeoNiko's advice. You can read all the tutorials and advice you want, but it doesn't mean squat unless you actually start thinking about the subject on a daily basis. Once you get a good sense of design and functionality making good sites should become second nature.


----------

